# Giant poodle video



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How cute, Susan! Love the boat going through the poodle's legs.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

My assistant does the videos. I have NOOO idea how she made that happen!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That was absolutely delightful!! Made my day!!! Wish they'd do a sequel using silver minipoos, I have a gazillion pictures of Chagall they could use!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute Susan. Trillium will be absolutely thrilled you used her photos of Betty-Jo and Jenny. Her kids will be talking about this for the rest of the summer holidays!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

That would be fun, Chagall! I'll mention it to my assistant. Maybe we can come up with a plot using silver minis. She's going to do a video about once every other month.

Arreau, I love when people talk about me!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I was just showing my 2 boys that video, its so cute. David now wants to buy your book (he's 8). They spent half the video saying that's Betty Jo and that's Jenny. They are so excited that they are in your video it certainly made their day. I can't wait to show it to my husband and my daughter. Its so much fun!! David thinks that it needs to be on tv.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Your babies are gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for letting me use them in the video. They really do look like they could tower over the statue of liberty. LOL

Tell David that, just like Nikki, he's too little for my books!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank so much. I think its fun they were in a video. 

I've told David they aren't kids books and I finally think I've got him convinced lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I knew your little people would love this. Pretty exciting to have both of your dogs in something so cool.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

too cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Now those are ROYAL Poodles!!! BIGGer than average!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So Susan doesn't seem to post on here anymore.... BUt i thought i'd bump this up. Reading her newest (i think) book "Only Yours" and it features a red toy poodle named CECE as one of the therapy dogs


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

What an adorable video!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for bumping it up! It's very cute!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

neVar said:


> So Susan doesn't seem to post on here anymore.... BUt i thought i'd bump this up. Reading her newest (i think) book "Only Yours" and it features a red toy poodle named CECE as one of the therapy dogs


Awww, thanks for the bump! Sorry I've been absent. I have five brand new books coming out next year... which means that this year has been even busier writing!

I'm glad you enjoyed ONLY YOURS. Cece is an homage to my toy poodle, Nikki. I changed her name because Nikki didn't want to deal with the paparazzi.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW Susan! You have been busy! Wishing you continued success!


----------

